# Over the beach test HK416 vs. M4



## Crusader74 (May 17, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGwkHktkTxU"]YouTube - HK (Heckler & Koch) versus Colt[/ame]


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 18, 2008)

The guys at HK are really reaching with that little corporate gem of a video.


----------

